# Whole Wheat/Grain



## kc12 (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm new to IBS and I've been trying to read about diet. I have read that some have problems with whole wheat or whole grain. I've been eating lots of whole wheat bread to try and add the fiber into the diet. So I'm wondering if this has been my problem. Does everybody have problems with that? Do you avoid all breads of just whole wheat or whole grain? Is plain white bread better? Does anyone else feel like they're going crazy with trying to guess which foods are problems???


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

You are likely to find that your food sensitivities will be different than others', although gluten is one of those groups, like lactose or fructose, than can cause problems for wide numbers of people. Making this even worse is that the very act of eating can send messages to the colon, so things which may seem to trigger an attack one time will be ok to eat another. It is not impossible to treat some variations of this with strict dietary changes (see allyjellybelly or Patman75 for some examples), just like some people can just stop eating all milk products or all gluten and get amazing results. Unfortunately, because so many stimuli can result in C or D, there is no general rule. After negative results in the regular list of diagnostic tests, it will be partly trial and error and partly detective reasoning that will lead to positive results. If you don't find relief in a gluten free diet, then you might start to look at treatments, both medical and non, that have helped others with similar symptoms.Welcome to our (dis)functional family.Mark


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Wheat bread and whole wheat products vary in how much the bother people.It would be lovely if we all had the exact same food sensitivities, but we do not. What bothers one person may help another.With wheat there are usually two issues with intolerances assuming you don't have celiac.Resistant starch. Can cause gas and bother some people.Insoluble fiber. Some people find it bothers them and they handle soluble fiber better.Wheat is a good source of both of these problematic things. Whole wheat having both, refined wheat mostly having just the starch.It may be worth tracking symptoms for a few weeks while you do a whole wheat, refined wheat, no wheat challenge.However there are lots of other things that can be causing issues for some IBSers and a lot of us have the same symptoms regardless of diet.


----------



## *Amz* (Apr 28, 2009)

Write out a food diary this will help you find out if wheat is a problem for you.Do it for about a week or two, and then visit your doctor they may be able to give you some alternative options. I think wehat has really started to bother me, but after speaking to my friends mum about celiac she said its sounds like i may have that and its been misdiagnosed, becasuse with celiac people think you loose weight and have diaherah where she said some suffers are diffrent and put on weight, have constipation then losoe stools etc.Try fybogel, you can get it on prescription, aleast i do.


----------



## Lizamarie (Apr 29, 2009)

I find that any brown bread or whole wheat / grain bread triggers off D. I stick to white breads and also white pasta. There are soluble fibre, this is best for IBS. You can take Soulble fibre supplements called Psyllium husk. These help bulk u up and keep u regular. xx


----------

